# Performance Bikes (The Chain)



## watchman4 (Mar 30, 2011)

Okay so if anyone read any of my last thread I've been checking out cyclocross bikes as a commuter/recreational bike and took a ride on a 2010 Fuji Comp Cross the other day but was having trouble dropping 1150 on my first bike, considering I am just a poor boy.

I was searching Fuji dealers in the area, and found the very same bike for $850 at a shop only 15 min. away. Needless to say I rushed over to put a hold on it. When I walked into Performance Bikes I noticed it was not quite like the other shops I'd been to. I felt like like a cross between a bike shop and a Sports Authority. A bit disappointing.

However, it's hard for me to pass up the $850 for a brand new $1300 bike. Trust me, I'd much rather support the local shops that have been coaching me through this process, and this will eat a bit of my soul, but I think I'm going to go for it.

Has anyone had any experience with Performance? Will they do a decent job fitting? Do they provide reasonable maintenance on bikes you buy from them?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome to P-Mart.

And I bet Fuji can't figure out why real dealers are closing their accounts....


----------



## watchman4 (Mar 30, 2011)

Heh, yeah I was expecting that sort of response.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

watchman4 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Performance? Will they do a decent job fitting? Do they provide reasonable maintenance on bikes you buy from them?


Crapshoot—depends on the manager and the employees he or she hires. Some P-shops are straight from hell, some are OK, some are good. You takes your chances. At worst, your savings will exact a steep price in frustration and anger.

But why not give your fitting-, maintenance-, and upgrade business to the local bike shop? There's no law that says you have to stay with the P-shop. Yes, there are shops which get and stay angry at people who buy somewhere else. But there are many other shops which appreciate the business, even after a foolish move.  Forgiveness is good.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Every Performance is different. Some actually have competent mechanics; most don't. Mostly what you'll find are a bunch of teenagers who are more interested in texting their friends than talking to you.

If the bike sells for $1150 normally, there's no way the local guy can match the P-Mart price. Talk to him and see what he can do, though.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

wim said:


> But why not give your fitting-, maintenance-, and upgrade business to the local bike shop? There's no law that says you have to stay with the P-shop. Yes, there are shops which get and stay angry at people who buy somewhere else. But there are many other shops which appreciate the business, even after a foolish move.  Forgiveness is good.


This, just make sure to get sizing right, otherwise the fitting won't go that well. But Performance has a decent return policy, so even that wouldn't be catastrophic.

I also agree with Platy... give your LBS a chance to at least come close in price. The value added services could (IMO) easily make up the difference.


----------



## watchman4 (Mar 30, 2011)

PlatyPius said:


> Every Performance is different. Some actually have competent mechanics; most don't. Mostly what you'll find are a bunch of teenagers who are more interested in texting their friends than talking to you.
> 
> If the bike sells for $1150 normally, there's no way the local guy can match the P-Mart price. Talk to him and see what he can do, though.



The bike originally retailed for $1300...so the local shop is probably way over their heads w/ this one. Sad, but I'm also too poor for local prices.

The real trouble is that the shop that I found to be by far the most helpful and informative doesn't carry any CX bikes, and has no reasonable closeouts. 

I'm going to stop in today and see if there is anything they can do, I'd much rather buy from them. 

Thanks for the info, as always.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I spent a couple of summers forking for the big P. They sell bikes at a loss to put small shops out of business. Seriously. 

The people at the shop I worked at were good. Most were ex-employees of another LBS that had gone under. Another Performance I know of has one of the best mechanics I've had the pleasure of knowing. But the company, frankly, sucks. Maybe it's no different than REI, etc, but personally I would rather support the local shops whenever possible. If they're good, of course.

But like others said, you could just buy the bike from Performance, lose them money, and get everything else at the LBS. That's probably what I would do. Spend a bunch of your savings on accessories at the small shop and they'll have no reason to complain. Bikes have low margins anyways, accessories don't.


----------



## watchman4 (Mar 30, 2011)

those bastards! well, m_s, you give me the chance to buy a cheap bike and fight the man! Er something like that.

I think I'll probably do that. I hope the shop I really like isn't too bitter about it.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

It's hard to beat Performance prices, especially when they have sales and ordering from the internet is great.

The Performance shops I know don't give good fittings; it's the standard, "straddle the bike, that looks OK" effort. Some of the mechanics are great, but I have also had the experience of taking a bike in for the "free" maintenance service only to get it back with the brakes not being properly adjusted.

Be sure to make sure the bike is the same bike; I've found some Fuji bikes not able to compare with better quality brands after you compare the componants. While there might be a $300 price difference, there might be a $150 difference in componants and a proper fitting is worth $150, so that could make the price the same.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

> The real trouble is that the shop that I found to be by far the most helpful and informative doesn't carry any CX bikes,


If you want a CX bike, and they don't sell any, no harm, no foul. Buy the P-mart bike. Then get fitted & spend follow up $$ at the LBS you like.


----------



## watchman4 (Mar 30, 2011)

Tommy Walker said:


> Be sure to make sure the bike is the same bike; I've found some Fuji bikes not able to compare with better quality brands after you compare the componants. While there might be a $300 price difference, there might be a $150 difference in componants and a proper fitting is worth $150, so that could make the price the same.


A bit confused by this. Is this to say that the same bike will be fitted w/ diff components at Performance?? I'll double check but this bike is full 105 as far as I know.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

watchman4 said:


> A bit confused by this. Is this to say that the same bike will be fitted w/ diff components at Performance?? I'll double check but this bike is full 105 as far as I know.


Was referring to Fuji versus another brand, not the same Fuji. I looked at a Fuji (can't remember the model) from Performance in a Road Bikes that was Ultegra Components, at first look it appeared less expensive, but when I looked at the seat post, handle bars and the crank, I was getting a better (in terms of price) one in the other brands, so to me that made the cost very close to even. I've seen Fuji's with Forte brakes and handle bars in Performance. Forte is the Performance brand, not bad mouthing the brand (someone will do that for me) but it doesn't compare to other brands.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

watchman4 said:


> A bit confused by this. Is this to say that the same bike will be fitted w/ diff components at Performance?? I'll double check but this bike is full 105 as far as I know.


Make sure you check ALL components - not just the shifters, brakes and derailleurs. Check also handlebars, stem, saddle, seat post and especially WHEELS. Wheels are often overlooked by new buyers and they can easily make a hundred or even several hundred dollar difference.

Re post and tell us what you see in those other components and we can probably tell you if it's worth any price difference or not.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Camilo said:


> Re post and tell us what you see in those other components and we can probably tell you if it's worth any price difference or not.


I was wondering about this - maybe they do sell below cost, but maybe they're getting a special version made just for them too (happens in plenty of other industries with national chains). Buyer beware, but then maybe the $300 for a couple of cheaper components is still a better deal. 

There's a P-Mart (that's a good description) about an hour from me. Been there a couple of times and they really don't carry a lot of the stuff I'm interested in anyway. Left with the same lack of warm-fuzzy feeling I get from shopping at a big-box store of any type. REI is _much_ better (of the several I've been) and a good LBS is definitely something to support.


----------



## Fish_Sticks (Apr 5, 2011)

I've had mixed experience with Performance bike. I think as either a bike store, or an internet shop they are probably fine. My problem came when I tried to mix the two.

You can buy a bike online from them, but what they don't tell you is that unless you have it shipped to the store, they won't assemble it or warranty it or even want to touch it. I learned this the hard way a few weeks ago when I got a bike for my son for his birthday; but the store manager was a decent guy and waived the policy and assembly fees. 

On the other hand, they said the bike would be done in two days. I said fine, I don't need it for a week, and I'll pick it up then. When I called 6 days later to check the status, the guy slipped up and blurted out they never entered the assembly ticket into their system. Good thing I called. 

The other nightmare was when I tried to return / exchange a few items I bought online in the local store. Long story short, it took about an hour when all was said and done, and a few items had to be shipped to store. It took about 10 days to arrive, but at least I wasn't charged shipping again.

Finally, don't bother backordering something. They finally shipped a shirt that I had on backorder on 4/4 and I still haven't received it, and I am a member of their buyers club and am supposed to get free 2 day Fedex.

The comment about sizing and such is dead on from my experience. They just eyeball you and have you lift the frame and thats about it. Fine if you know what you are looking for and are experienced; not so much for a newbie. 

On the plus side, they do have good prices on items and pretty much always have some sort of sale going on, and they have convenient hours. I am wearing their bike shorts and jersey and for the price they are a great value.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

kykr13 said:


> I was wondering about this - maybe they do sell below cost, but maybe they're getting a special version made just for them too (happens in plenty of other industries with national chains). Buyer beware, but then maybe the $300 for a couple of cheaper components is still a better deal.
> 
> There's a P-Mart (that's a good description) about an hour from me. Been there a couple of times and they really don't carry a lot of the stuff I'm interested in anyway. Left with the same lack of warm-fuzzy feeling I get from shopping at a big-box store of any type. REI is _much_ better (of the several I've been) and a good LBS is definitely something to support.


The Diamondbacks you buy at Dicks =/= the Diamondbacks you buy from me. They get "special" ones (ie: cheaper, crappier).

Shimano is a good example of selling at or below cost to achieve market domination. Y'all know that buying a 105 group and buying a Rival group at retail is pretty close, cost-wise. It's close for us (LBS), too. It isn't at ALL close for a bike company. Hence all of the 105 bikes selling for less than the Rival bikes. Shimano can afford to sell for nothing; SRAM can't.

Of course, Shimano also plays the "buy all from us or none" card, which pisses me off.... but that's another rant.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

For what it's worth, there are plenty of local bike shops with second rate mechanics too.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

m_s said:


> I spent a couple of summers forking for the big P. They sell bikes at a loss to put small shops out of business. Seriously.
> 
> The people at the shop I worked at were good. Most were ex-employees of another LBS that had gone under. Another Performance I know of has one of the best mechanics I've had the pleasure of knowing. But the company, frankly, sucks. Maybe it's no different than REI, etc, but personally I would rather support the local shops whenever possible. If they're good, of course.
> 
> But like others said, you could just buy the bike from Performance, lose them money, and get everything else at the LBS. That's probably what I would do. Spend a bunch of your savings on accessories at the small shop and they'll have no reason to complain. Bikes have low margins anyways, accessories don't.


^^^^ This ^^^^


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

watchman4 said:


> The real trouble is that the shop that I found to be by far the most helpful and informative doesn't carry any CX bikes, and has no reasonable closeouts.
> 
> I'm going to stop in today and see if there is anything they can do, I'd much rather buy from them.


They may not have any 'cross bikes on the floor, but I'd be really surprised if they couldn't order you one from one of their brands or QBP. If you catch them at a slow time, they might even be able to phone a few of their distributors and see if there's something that's been sitting in a warehouse. This is probably not something that all shops can do, but some can.

It gets harder and harder to get much of a deal as you get further away from complete, assembled bikes that are on the floor, though. Within your pricepoint, it probably also would need to be a major-brand bike - when the little brands only do one or two 'cross bikes, they're usually more expensive.


----------



## watchman4 (Mar 30, 2011)

I come bearing good news! I stopped over at my LBS to bounce some ideas off of the guys there and let them know what I was thinking. They were able to get a very comparable bike (w/ slightly lesser components, but I'm not about to turn my nose up at 105/Tiagra) for the same price as P-Mart. 

I slapped down a deposit on that SOB and cancelled the one at Performance: Crisis averted and the good guys win. 

Thanks for the advice everyone, I am officially jacked on getting my first bike!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

watchman4 said:


> Crisis averted and the good guys win.


Perfect! :thumbsup: 

Remember, pics are always appreciated. :yesnod:


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

watchman4 said:


> I come bearing good news! I stopped over at my LBS to bounce some ideas off of the guys there and let them know what I was thinking. They were able to get a very comparable bike (w/ slightly lesser components, but I'm not about to turn my nose up at 105/Tiagra) for the same price as P-Mart.
> 
> I slapped down a deposit on that SOB and cancelled the one at Performance: Crisis averted and the good guys win.
> 
> Thanks for the advice everyone, I am officially jacked on getting my first bike!


What is it? A Redline?


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

watchman4 said:


> I come bearing good news! I stopped over at my LBS to bounce some ideas off of the guys there and let them know what I was thinking. They were able to get a very comparable bike (w/ slightly lesser components, but I'm not about to turn my nose up at 105/Tiagra) for the same price as P-Mart.
> 
> I slapped down a deposit on that SOB and cancelled the one at Performance: Crisis averted and the good guys win.
> 
> Thanks for the advice everyone, I am officially jacked on getting my first bike!


WIN!

What did you get?

Pics or it didn't happen... (J/K)


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Gratz on spending more for less!  

Kidding, if it makes you happier, you made the right choice. Theres nothing wrong with performance though.. dont buy into bias, it only screws you in the end.


----------



## watchman4 (Mar 30, 2011)

2011 Fuji Cross 3.0. The shop is having it sent in and has to build it. Pics next week!


----------



## z3phrn (Mar 19, 2011)

TomH said:


> Gratz on spending more for less!
> 
> Kidding, if it makes you happier, you made the right choice. Theres nothing wrong with performance though.. dont buy into bias, it only screws you in the end.


Yea, nothing wrong with perf... in supersuburbia, it's sometimes the only place you get


----------



## Sepo2011 (Apr 9, 2011)

Congrats!! I almost purchased from them as well.. but chose a different on-line route.

Would like to see final pics when done.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

I walked into a performance with the money in cash in my pocket for the new d-back podium 5. Walked out without the bike even though they had it in my size because I couldn't bring myself to buy a bike from somone who had absolutly no fricken clue what he was talking about, and it was the manager! Anyway went to a local shop and had them order me a new CAAD10-5 it was more expensive but the shop owner knows me by name and is a really cool guy. 

I still go to performance for clothing and stuff cause its really the only place I can find stuff in my size but any money that I can spend at the LBS I do.


----------



## Aggdaddy (Jun 18, 2010)

I've had good experiences from the Performance bike shop in Houston. there are two of them. the west side shop appears to be more knowledgeable. Bought two bikes from Performance. One last year from the North side shop and one this year from the west side shop. the northside did not do a fitting nor offer one. I didn't really feel like I needed one, because I end up changing it anyways. the west side one wouldn't let me go without getting me fitted to the bike. Agreed on a later date to do a fitting, and eventually cancelled it because I just didn't have the time. 

The bike I bought this year was a Fuji Cross 2.0 2010. Love it, ride it every chance I get.


----------



## watchman4 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jerry-rigged said:


> WIN!
> 
> What did you get?
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen... (J/K)



2011 Fuji Cross 3.0. They got it shipped in so it's being built at the moment. Pics on the way!


----------



## watchman4 (Mar 30, 2011)

got my first decent length ride on the new bike today...found a little trail off the side of the road, already pleased with the decision to go w/ the cross


----------



## etane (Sep 8, 2009)

Performance is a good store to go to for deals. I got my bike there two years ago and been back for tubes and clothing. However, when I need advice or service, I go to another LBS that's walking distance from where I live. 

The Performance I go to do push their bike maintenance services. That's a bit of a turn off.

I am very happy with my bike. However, my purchase experience is less than retail-spectacular. Fitting and selection was all DIY. Only thing bike shop did was prep the bike for me to ride (install pedal and pump air into tire). And, they weren't happy that I didn't buy any accessories that same day.

Another turn off is they automatically renewed my Team Performance membership. I only suscribed for the first year since I get 10% of my bike's purchase price back with no intention of renewing afterwards. They charged my card for renewal a year later and wasn't very nice when I called to ask for cancellation.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Always read the fine print. A ton of these things have an automatic renewal policy, so you need to put a reminder to cancel on your calendar.

My brother got a PS3 from one of those online deals with all the required offers to complete. Turns out at least some of them are legit, but if you think one thing that renews automatically is bad, he said he needed a whole spreadsheet to keep track of everything.


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

Personally I buy all my stuff at performance. U have 2 other lbs but the one is a trek store that is eh and the other is hitech bikes and when I went in there I was treated like crap by bike snobs that work there so I personally hope my money going to performance helps put those tools out of business. It's sad to say this but they deserve it after the way I was grated there. I will never spend a dime there


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 7, 2011)

Total newb here, but I bought my DB Podium 5 from Performance website along with some jerseys. I chose to buy bike online because I wanted to build and set it up myself. The jerseys I bought were too small and I took them back to nearest performance with no hassle. 

I was also able to stick it to them discount wise on a garmin 800 bundle for a helluva price when I used the 10% kickback from buying my bike and I made them pricematch the thing down to 539(treefort bikes) and I bought it on a double points weekend. My outta pocket expense for it was somewhere in the high $300 price range. The manager was none too happy, but they set up the price matches and discount deals. 

To me, Performance is a great place if your a savvy shopper who know how to stack discounts and likes to work on your own stuff.


----------



## GDD (Apr 22, 2011)

I am looking to buy my first road bike and went to the Performance store in Oxnard CA. I couldn't believe the prices! Especially Fuji's. I too want to support the local bike shops but the pricing is far apart. Thanks for the good info


----------

